# Any used " mining Australia" agency for 214$??



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi we have come across website that offers service of sourcing suitable mining jobs and arranging all the details for cost of. 214$. Just wondering if this is scam or if anybody else has experience dealing with them?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2013)

SCAM SCAM SCAM

They and others were on the news in Australia for taking people for a ride. Taking money and just providing a load of weblinks that you could have found yourself on google. 

Dont pay anyone or any company to find you a job. A true employment agency will charge you nothing and take commission from the employer.


----------



## lmnover (Nov 25, 2012)

_shel said:


> SCAM SCAM SCAM
> 
> They and others were on the news in Australia for taking people for a ride. Taking money and just providing a load of weblinks that you could have found yourself on google.
> 
> Dont pay anyone or any company to find you a job. A true employment agency will charge you nothing and take commission from the employer.


Thanks alot for the reply!! 214$ better off!!


----------

